# how to sink a cucumber



## jkh772

what's the best way to sink a veggie? my cucumbers just float around the top, and i don't think my pleco will find it. i tried to tuck them under some driftwood, but the other fish keep dislodging it. any thoughts?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

have you tried boiling it?


----------



## bomb-

Ah, yes, I was wondering the same question! I tried digging half the cucumber under under the gravel, but when my Vampire goes to eat it, it comes out and floats to the top. Since my Vampire Pleco will never EVER go to the top, he won't find it. And then my Kissing Gourami go for it at the top.


----------



## Fishnut2

I use a spoon and a rubberband. Just don't use anything sharp (like a fork) as the fish can get injured if they are spooked.


----------



## FishHead

i have seen those veggie clips in local FS. have you tried one of those?


----------



## Chaos553

i usually boil them if i do feed it to my pleco. those clips fishhead is talking about can be used for cucumbers, but its to my knowledge that they are mainly used for lettuce.


----------



## atlxstunna

get like 2 saftey pens then stick it in the cucumber it will work


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

but the sharp safety pins could hurt them boiling it works


----------



## bomb-

atlxstunna said:


> get like 2 saftey pens then stick it in the cucumber it will work


DOn't do that. If your Pleco has a big enough mouth (and some Pleco's mouths get HUGE), then he might swallow it or something


----------



## judya

a rock and a rubberband - or a small piece of driftwood and a rubberband


----------



## SueM

I use stainless spoons, just bend em into a sorta cork screw shape, slide the end threw the cuc, and drop it in, no muss no fuss. And if you dont want to reach into the tank each time tie a piece of fishing line to the spoon and tape the other end to the outside of the tank.


----------



## gemjunkie

Sticking a fork, a rock & rubber band, or butter knife or wrapping them with a spoon works well. You can also find vegie weights that are lead free. I've not hurt ANY Fish and I usually use old forks to sink vegies.. Boiling those vegies also destroys the nutritional value so not a good idea, not to mention it will rot MUCH faster then fresh.


----------



## dolifisis

I use the veggie clips and they work just fine.


----------



## lochness

I use a slightly larger than a tablespoon stainless steel spoon and get a good fat cucumber or zucchini and i peel the skin in strips on one side (the top side) but never boil it since, as gem mentioned above, it removes all the nutrients and rots faster - then take the spoon and spear it thru the center - works great and no sharp edges - after 3 days I remove it and do a 60% water change - my cherry barbs, denison barbs and cardinal tetras also love it!

Btw, the first time I did this, my fish left it alone for 3 days and had no idea it was food - the 2nd time I did this, I inserted a spirulina disc every other inch into the top of the zucchini - my fish soon realized this was food and now I no longer have to entice them with discs to clean it up


----------



## Guest

I put those plant weights on lettuce, cucumber, and zuchini to make them sink.


----------



## jeremy242

I have been using stanless bolts for years all you do is just stick one through the veggie and put in the tank. Just make sure it is heavy enough to sink it.


----------



## jones57742

I use screwcumbers: please ref:
http://www.screwcumber.com/
I purchased these with minimal knowledge.



jeremy242 said:


> I have been using stanless bolts for years all you do is just stick one through the veggie and put in the tank. Just make sure it is heavy enough to sink it.


I have not tried stainless steel bolts but I believe that they will function as well as a screwcumber and are much less expensive.

TR


----------



## jakeychs

jeremy242 said:


> I have been using stanless bolts for years all you do is just stick one through the veggie and put in the tank. Just make sure it is heavy enough to sink it.


I use this method as well. alot cheaper and works the same.


----------



## COM

SueM said:


> I use stainless spoons, just bend em into a sorta cork screw shape, slide the end threw the cuc, and drop it in, no muss no fuss. And if you dont want to reach into the tank each time tie a piece of fishing line to the spoon and tape the other end to the outside of the tank.


I know this is an old thread, but that's pretty genius! Are you an Inspector Gadget fan by chance?


----------



## CukeTheExile

this question always cracks me up becasue there are soo many diffreent ways of doing is and soo many diffrent oppions on it, all of which are correct. 

The screwcumber works, a spoon works well a rock and rubber band works, blanching(boiling) works also, and veggie clips work too. 

always a fun topic.


----------



## joe kool

I've never had a "fork" related injury in any of my tanks and I drop zucchini a few times a week with them (well when I'm not in Korea  ) ... just the plane cheap stainless steel ones you get in a pack of 50 at walmart for 4 or 5 bucks


----------

